
Google Web Toolkit 50 minute presentation - vlad
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/gwt
======
gibsonf1
This looks extremely promising. Using Ajax functionality without actually
using Ajax by compiling from Java into Javascript, and then having all of the
user state on the client side without the need for a session object on the
server. Wow. Now we just need the compiler for Lisp into javascript :)

